
 A Concise and Precise Definition of P-Value (a vaccine discussion) - carterschonwald
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2009/1030/1
======
pmichaud
I see students every semester struggle with the p-value. Most can use it in a
formula, but almost none could explain fluently what it actually means. I'm
not sure how to make it more clear.

